# New Years Eve Artie Night Fishing



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

ABS,

Nice fish and great pics. 

I am completely baffled by you techniques (and a little jealous) since I am usually fishing in less than 1 foot of water in ML. My greatest challenge is sneaking up a fish or school and getting a cast off before they see me. It seems like you do not have those problems to deal with. Seems like you have posted a quite a few fish caught on jigs in deeper water. There is even the video of you catch reds on an empty jig. Can you give us a little run down of how deep you are fishing, what you do to locate a good spot, and anything else you care to share. 

Thanks and happy new year.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Sounds like fun! do tell us more.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Tom unlike ML(I've heard) the fishing over here is very tidal driven. I don't leave the house and pick a launch with out knowing what the tide and the wind is doing(affects tide levels also). On the super negative low days I find locations (like in the plain jig head video) that are contains enough water for the fish surrounded by think grass or land that has been drained dry(8"+). On normal days (like tonight, and with lone ranger) I look for passes and areas where there will be concentrated water flow. This creates a highway for bait fish to move in and out with the tide(1-2' of water). This in turns brings the predators there. Last year I did catch some in 15' of water but it's not the norm.

I do your style of fishing also(push poling the flats sight casting) but Tampa is so highly pressured the school don't stay around in one area very long once people figure out where they are. Many of our red fish school, unless they are just in a feeding frenzy(or haven't been hammered but 100 guide boats already) you catch one and they will not eat from then on that day, no matter what you are throwing at them. Whitebait is abundant here so people use them to chum, to keep the fish around and catch more. (especially guides, and I can't blame them) 

Hope this explain a couple of things.
Happy new year.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

There is no shortage of pressure over here too. I appreciate the info. I may have to try to mix it up a little and see what happens.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> There is no shortage of pressure over here too. I appreciate the info. I may have to try to mix it up a little and see what happens.



I've fished all over Florida.. you guys have no idea what pressure is. ;D

The only other place that might have more pressure than Tampa is Boca during Tarpon season.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a clandestine GPS tracking unit. Lets start stalking Apollobeachsam ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Sam nice job on artificials. Do you ever fish with live? As I mature as a fisherman, I prefer artificials, more control and challenge. Less hassle.

Joe


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Better than a hangover!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sam nice job on artificials. Do you ever fish with live? As I mature as a fisherman, I prefer artificials, more control and challenge. Less hassle.
> 
> Joe



Live bait..when I first started inshore fishing... it was all I used. I had zero confidence on arties besides on trout and even then it wasn't much.

Now I use 99% arties.. the last time I used a shrimp was on bone fish in September. Don't get me wrong I have no problem with live bait especially if it's a quality fish I'm after. I'm not going to use live bait for small fish it's just not worth the hassle.


----------

